# Using Teespring.com and need help with promotion



## reqwium (Aug 21, 2013)

Has anyone out there had a really successful campaign using teespring.com ? 

This is my 3rd campaign on the site, i have reached my "tipping point" with the very low minimums (15-20) i set before mostly with with friends an family buying but i am trying to figure out how to take it to the next level. I've been shamelessly promoting on my social networks and getting lots of "likes" but they are not translating to that many sales yet.

Anyone have any ideas on how to take my sales to the next level on teespring and get in the featured category on the site.

(i am using teespring because the model offers me the opportunity to not have to put money up front, they are limiting in the printing quality i want to do but funds for me are at a minimum currently)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I've been shamelessly promoting on my social networks and getting lots of "likes" but they are not translating to that many sales yet.


It may be that your designs don't compel people to buy for one reason or another. 

You may need to rethink the design or rethink who the target market is.

There is a LOT more to marketing than posting on social networks  I'd suggest reading through some of the great marketing tips that have been posted here to research other ways to reach a target market.

That might mean that you have to pay for some targeted advertising or build up a better network first. Numbers isn't always better than the "quality" of people that you're connected with. People that are potential buyers of what you're trying to sell. 

Friends and family may offer positive support for the mere fact that they're friends and family.

If you want a critique of your designs, please feel free to start a new topic in our reviews section here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/site-reviews-design-reviews/


----------



## WheelerDesigns (Aug 26, 2013)

I just started a Teespring Sales facebook page, if I can get it built up with enough likes, posts, etc. it will be a great place to post your design sales. But getting the word out to other designers is the problem, so if you can help it would be appreciated.


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

I have used Teespring and have made a couple hundred dollars with it. My success has come from focusing on a target audience first and then designing a Tee that will fit.

The owner post here sometimes:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t206203.html


----------



## XstreamGraffiX (Mar 19, 2011)

tristanphillips said:


> I have used Teespring and have made a couple hundred dollars with it. My success has come from focusing on a target audience first and then designing a Tee that will fit.
> 
> The owner post here sometimes:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t206203.html


How are the quality of the shirts and print?


----------

